# Tetley's Bitter



## DoctorBob (28/4/10)

As a Yorkshireman now living in Cairns FNQ, i would love to brew an authentic Tetley Yorkshire bitter. I grew up and fell down on this stuff.

I am currently doing extract and a bit of grain steeping, but planning to go all grain soon so all advice gladly recieved.

Cheers

Rob


----------



## Bribie G (28/4/10)

Doctor Bob said:


> As a Yorkshireman now living in Cairns FNQ, i would love to brew an authentic Tetley Yorkshire bitter. I grew up and fell down on this stuff.
> 
> I am currently doing extract and a bit of grain steeping, but planning to go all grain soon so all advice gladly recieved.
> 
> ...



eeyup lad.

Malt: Maris Otter with a single infusion mash at around 66 degrees. Some sugar in the boil. 
Hops: Not a high hop rate, but bitter with Northdown and add a touch of East Kent Goldings for flavour and aroma
Yeast: A Yorkshire Stone Square Yeast - unfortunately Wyeast 1469 West Yorkshire Bitter won't be available until around October but Wyeast 1187 Ringwood is a fairly good sub, it came originally from the Hull Brewery. 

I did a Tetley attempt a few months ago, but it turned out around 5% alcohol, you want to aim for around 3.5 %

Edit: or brew it fuller strength and fall down just like in the old days  




When you get your AG gear together, give me a PM and I'll dig out the recipe and run it through Beersmith and adjust to 3.5% :icon_cheers:


----------



## argon (28/4/10)

Not sure about Tetley's... but if you want an awesome Yorkshire bitter check out this crowd favouriteDr Smurto's Landlord.... good stuff

BTW +1 for the Ringwood yeast


----------



## DoctorBob (29/4/10)

Thanks for the suggestions....I am hoping all grain may be along sooner rather than later as I was offered a good deal on 3 x stainless steel stockpots today.


----------

